
Ask HN: Which sites would you include in a science news aggregator - fingerz17
Im building a science news aggregator, i get science news from all over the place but i feel like i miss some of the best news because i don&#x27;t know where to look. I get a lot of it from HN, but i miss some because it gets drowned out by other stuff. I&#x27;m building something (for myself and anyone interested) that just gets all the latest news from all the important sites and shows it. I just don&#x27;t know what or where all the &quot;important&quot; sites are. If you have any good sources please let me know.
======
timojaask
[https://science.slashdot.org](https://science.slashdot.org) could be one. The
quality of the posts vary a lot from editor to editor, so it's a bit of a hit-
or-miss, but could add some value.

